# Irene.acler alcanza los 3000!!



## Cecilio

*ENHORABUENA, IRENE !!!*​
Un milenio más y siempre con simpatía e inteligencia.

Da gusto estar en el foro con personas como tú.

Tu sai davvero speciale!


----------



## valy822

Complimentissimi Irene e grazie mille per il tuo aiuto!!!!


----------



## Siberia

Congratulations Irene, you got there very fast!!! It's obvious your posts are helping a lot of people me included!!!
Siberia


----------



## indigoio

*TANTI AUGURI IRENE*!!!! 

Grazie mille per essere sempre quà per aiutarci

Baci...!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Siamo qui di nuovo così presto?!  Complimenti, Irene!

Elisabetta


----------



## TimLA

Irene,
Grazie mille per tutto l'aiuto!
Y muchas felicidades en dos lenguas...
or perhaps three......see you on the forum!
Complimenti!
Tim


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Grazie mille per l'aiuto e la partecipazione  ( e per il punto di vista Trentino delle cose..)


----------



## saia

Congratulazioni!!!


----------



## AngelEyes

CONGRATULATIONS, IRENE !!!​ 




*You're a kind and generous person. Thank you for all the wonderful help you've given me!*​ 
*3,000 - plus? That deserves at least three Uffs!  *​ 
*Here's to 3,000 more.*​ 

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## irene.acler

*Thank you everybody!*
*Muchas gracias a todos!*
*Grazie mille ragazzi!!*
* *


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulazioni, Irene!


----------



## ampurdan

¡Felicidades, Irene!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, Irene


----------



## MünchnerFax

Tremilauguri.


----------



## lsp

Adding my 2¢ to your 3000, thanks for everything, irene.acler!


----------



## _forumuser_

Tanti complimenti Irene!


----------



## ElaineG

Auguri, e grazie -- continua così!


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSIRENE !!!*​


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_*Complimenti!*_


----------



## irene.acler

Ragazzi, siete troppo carini!
Grazie mille ancora!


----------



## Frenko

Auguri e grazie


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ragazzi e ragazze 

Acabo de ver que nuestra siempre tan servicial y curiosa Irene ya ha superado los 3.000 posts. Así, aprovecho la ocasión para darte las gracias, Irene, por toda la ayuda que brindas cada día.

Tantissimi baci da Barcellona!

Montse


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Complimenti, Irene, per il tuo postiversario!_


----------



## Siberia

Congrats Irene.
Siberia


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Brava Irene, continua così!!


----------



## irene.acler

Uh, grazie mille ragazzi e ragazze ! 
Non mi aspettavo un thread sinceramente!


----------



## AngelEyes

Irene,​ 
Shakespeare himself would be proud of your prolific talents. *Uffi*, if he were only alive today.



*CONGRATULATIONS...*​ 


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Brava, Irene!  Complimenti!*

~Elisabetta


----------



## saia

Complimenti anche da parte mia!!!


----------



## valy822

Complimentissimiiiiiiii Irene!!!!!


----------



## Cecilio

A ver si me aclaro... El tercer milenario de Irene ya se celebró en este hilo.

¿Qué es lo que estamos celebrando ahora exactamente?

Sea como sea... FELICIDADES, IRENE!!!! VALES MUCHO!!


----------



## Necsus

Mah... Ogni occasione è buona per festeggiare (e per bere)! E se le occasioni non ci sono, si possono sempre inventare!


----------



## betulina

Se me escaparon tus 3.000 en su día, y ya casi estás en los 4.000, pero celebrar por celebrar está muy bien!! 

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODO, IRENE!!!


----------



## irene.acler

Ejej, Necsus, hai ragione! E festa sia!

Rinnovo il mio GRAZIE a tutti quanti!


----------



## krolaina

Irene ¡¡Muchas felicidades!! No sólo aprovecho para felicitarte por tus 3000, también para darte las gracias porque, aunque todavía no me he atrevido a postear en el foro de italiano (sólo os leo) o) aprendo mucho con tus sabias respuestas y explicaciones. Me ayudas mucho con ese bello idioma. 
Por éso me meto en tu hilo, para saludarte, felicitarte, darte las gracias...¡no te quejarás! eh?

Feliz postiversario​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Irene!!,* yo también siempre me meto a curiosear en el foro Italiano-Español, y encuentro tus interesantes respuestas .


----------

